# 6.5" Free Air subwoofers that will fit a Coustic Bass Pump?



## KillerBox (Jan 7, 2011)

6.5" Free Air subwoofers that will fit a Coustic Bass Pump? I have always wanted to buy & try a Bass Pump but, this one has a bad subwoofer in it.

Coustic 326 Bass Pump


----------



## stills (Apr 13, 2008)

Can you rebuild the sub(s)?


----------



## 63flip (Oct 16, 2013)

Kicker made a 6.5 Free Air, hard to find though. I think JL might have a 6.5". w0, w1 maybe?


----------



## DDfusion (Apr 23, 2015)

DD has a US made SW6 that they can build how you need it. Just shoot them a email and ask what package you would need. It's a little monster.


----------



## Jim85IROC (Jun 8, 2005)

Parts Express has a couple options that might work. On the cheap, there's a Goldwood DVC subwoofer for about $15. Low power handling, low x-max, but probably at least as good as the original drivers that Coustic used. The Qts on the woofers is high, but so is the fs. 
Goldwood GW-406D 6-1/2" Poly DVC Subwoofer Shielded

Another option is the 6.5" Tangband. The Qts is lower than the Goldwood driver, but the fs is low. The driver has a huge x-max, so it may work pretty well. 
Tang Band W6-1139SIF 6-1/2" Paper Cone Subwoofer Speaker

Doing a search under their 6.5" woofers instead of their subwoofers may yield a number of additional possibilities. I know that they have a lot of buyout woofers with a high qts.


----------



## KillerBox (Jan 7, 2011)

Thanks everyone for your replies. I have bought the Coustic DR-326 and waiting for them to be delivered. After I get them, I will see how they sound. 

The original owner said 1 of them is making noise but, he was trying them in his house without any type of baffle or box.

I don't know what I am going to do with them but, I couldn't afford or find them back when they were new.


----------



## Bayboy (Dec 29, 2010)

Is there anything special about it other than being a 2 sub manifold?


----------



## KillerBox (Jan 7, 2011)

Bayboy said:


> Is there anything special about it other than being a 2 sub manifold?


Not that I know of but, I don't have a lot of information about them.


----------



## Mless5 (Aug 21, 2006)

Elemental Designs used to make 6.5" woofers.


----------



## Bayboy (Dec 29, 2010)

From the pics I've seen, there's a round hole or port firing into the cabin, no? Wonder if it's tuned? That could prove detrimental to driver options


----------



## KillerBox (Jan 7, 2011)

I don't know which of the picture formats work on DIY


----------



## juiceweazel (Jul 28, 2014)

Bayboy said:


> From the pics I've seen, there's a round hole or port firing into the cabin, no? Wonder if it's tuned? That could prove detrimental to driver options


Agreed. Wouldn't this be the same as running a ported box or does the fact they are firing mostly into each other affect that much?


----------



## Bayboy (Dec 29, 2010)

KillerBox said:


> I don't know which of the picture formats work on DIY




Interesting.... I would be more concerned with that port(?) if is tuned. A recone may not be of interest since it I would assume all 4 would need rebuilding to be sure that all measure the same unless they can build one to be the same. 

Another option is to pull one good driver and have the parameters extracted to see exactly what you're dealing with and what you should aim for. Probably the easier route.


----------



## KillerBox (Jan 7, 2011)

Bayboy said:


> Another option is to pull one good driver and have the parameters extracted to see exactly what you're dealing with and what you should aim for.


How would I go about extracting the parameters?


----------



## Bayboy (Dec 29, 2010)

KillerBox said:


> How would I go about extracting the parameters?



Anyone with a woofer tester (something like a Dayton DATS or even the older WT3) will work fine. A local shop or even someone on here that you could ship to that has a tester. It won't take but a few minutes to extract the T/S parameters.


----------



## stills (Apr 13, 2008)

I'd do some dayton classics or tang bands


----------



## KillerBox (Jan 7, 2011)

I found these specs in the database in WinISD 0.44 (not that I know how to use this program)

DR-306

QTS: 0.24 
Vas: 20.0L 
FS: 33hz 
Re: 3.50 Ohm 
Le: 0.60 
XMax: 0.000m 
Z: 4.00 Ohm 

QMS: 2.66
Qes: 0.27
SPL: 86.00 dB
PE: 60.0w
BL: 8.42
Dia: 0.126m
SD: 0.013m2

This is for a single driver and not including the 2 sub manifold or the port going into the rear deck. The basspumps are going to be delivered tomorrow


----------



## sunshinefc3s (Jun 23, 2010)

I have a set of those Kickers. Might be willing to let go.


----------



## Bayboy (Dec 29, 2010)

If those specs are right, I bet that threw a lot of people off. Ported subs no doubt. Is it safe to say that along with the trunk, it created some type of bandpass enclosure? I'm thinking so. The port is what changes everything.


----------



## edouble101 (Dec 9, 2010)

CDT M6+

http://www.amazon.com/M6-Audio-Mid-Bass-Sub-Bass-Drivers/dp/B0042LG1RE


----------



## KillerBox (Jan 7, 2011)

I found these specs on the DR-306. I think these were the individual subs in the DR-326 BassPump 

Design Reference DR-306 6.5" woofers for subs/dedicated midbass. Specifications are:

Fs - 26Hz
Vas - 26.3L
Qts - .24
Qes - .27
Qms - 2.49
FR: 25Hz - 2kHz
Sd - 130cm2
Re - 3.6 Ohms
Sens. - 88dB
Pwr - 120w
Magnet - 30oz
VC - 1.5"


----------



## KillerBox (Jan 7, 2011)

An old ad that I dug up from a 1993 Car Stereo Review


----------

